
What does Climate Model output look like?  - iamelgringo
http://scienceblogs.com/illconsidered/2009/07/what_does_climate_model_output.php
======
blhack
A good friend of mine is working on his masters in GIS right now.

I was talking to him about climate models the other day (he works with
climatologists) and he said something along the lines of "fucking
climatologists, dude. Tell me what the temperature is going to be tomorrow, or
in a week, THEN we'll work on what it is going to be is 40 years".

I'm not saying that he is right or wrong, but I do really feel (feelings !=
science, I know) that if they (the climatologists) could give us some more
accurate predictions of what they weather is going to be next month, I would
have less trouble listening to them when they try to tell me what it is going
to be in 30 years.

~~~
joseakle
Some things are easier to predict on the long term, others on the short term.
Some on the local level, others on the global level.

------
jerf
Did I just get told to _look at the pretty pictures_? And then boggle at the
idea that they might be meaningless?

This site calls itself "scienceblogs.com"?

I'll admit to generally being a skeptic on the topic of global warming... but
there are _far_ better arguments for the standard model than "look at the
pretty pictures"! I'll do the advocates of the standard model of warming the
favor of pretending this was never posted.

------
martythemaniak
The lack of evidence supporting Global Climate Conspiracy merely confirms the
vast extent and incredible sophistication of the conspiracy.

------
quoderat
You'll never convince anyone that catastrophic climate change is likely, as
too many people have their self-image and their perceived financial stability
tied up in believing that it will not occur.

------
kingkongrevenge
What does Climate Model output look like? It looks like the same stuff that
phd assembled equity market models spit out. A bunch of fancy math with no
useful track record of success. When are these people going to have their LTCM
public depantsing moment?

